# Norco Fluid Federwegseinstellung Rahmen



## metalorch (8. September 2019)

Hallo,
mittlerweile ist mein Sohn seinem 24er Hardtail entwachsen und ist ganz heiß auf ein Fully. Habe vor kurzem einen Norco Fluid 2 Rahmen in XS 
von 2010 aufgetrieben und will ihm diesen aufbauen. Lt. Hersteller lässt dich der Federweg am Heck mittels Dämpferaufhängung entweder auf 114mm oder 143mm einstellen. In der Wippe hat man zwei Schraubverbindungen, in die man das obere Ende des Dämpfers hängen kann. Leider sind an der Wippe keinerlei Kennzeichnungen. Möchte den Federweg gern auf 143mm Federweg einstellen. Welche Einhängelöcher muss ich nehmen? Die ganz vorn am Ende der Wippe  oder die hinteren? Vielleicht kann mir hier im Norco-Bereich jemand helfen?


----------



## BarBier (6. Februar 2021)

Da lese ich mal mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (6. Februar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009.
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------

